# Apple iPhone 16GB



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Where can i get 2 this afternoon?

Numbers please if possible...


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Where can i get 2 this afternoon?
> 
> Numbers please if possible...


Sharaf in Ibn Battuta had loads at the weekend, two russian women were buying ten each, along with ipods, cameras, etc.....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

failing that, try the Al Ain centre, they had a good few there the other day


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheers guys, got 2 delivered to the office in Sharjah AED2500 each, If you want one call 050 5156301 - even got a receipt and guarantee!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

damn they are cheaper now. I bought my 16gb for 2800 as soon as they came out... bleh

where did u buy yours from?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not mine, they were for a mate that was flying out this evening, the phone numbers in the post....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Be careful here, I bought one in Abu Dhabi.....it was useless in the UK and locked itself when I tried updating the software through itunes, none of the features worked. I've now got myself the new G3 version, all works perfectly.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah just got back from ibn batuta little while ago and sharraf or whatever its called had loads of them. Didnt happen to see the price. Glad you got it taken care of mate.


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

rumour has it that etisalat is going to introduce iphones soon - anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## jump (Oct 8, 2008)

not a rumor, etisalat will be releasing the iphones soon.. . don't know how much, probably will be expensive as usual knowing etisalat...


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

jump said:


> not a rumor, etisalat will be releasing the iphones soon.. . don't know how much, probably will be expensive as usual knowing etisalat...


That's great (well, not the expensive part) as at least it means that one doesn't have to struggle with hacking the machine, and in turn with apple's restrictive policies!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I thought the ones here were not locked?


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

As far as I'm aware, all iPhones are strictly locked to networks and contracts (although some countries have recently started pay as you go schemes) as a req. from Apple!? If the ones here are indeed unlocked and not hacked en route then obviously great but I'd still recommend asking (and certainly would myself ask) to make absolutely sure at point of purchase.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

some are, some aint.

phones from italy, australia and a few other countries are factory unlocked cause apple is not tied to a phone service (something from the law in said countries) there is a list on the apple website.

mine's from italy (got it from the al ain center), factory unlocked, works good (no turbo sim etc) you can verify this through the serial numbers on the phone and the apple website (whether its factory unlocked or not)

I have version 2.1, but might check out updating to version 2.2

bleh I might even get from thru etisalat heh


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

The one I bought from AD was locked and totally useless in the UK but I've now got a UK one, again, it's locked and I'm only able to use it on the O2 network.

Good news that there are unlocked ones - they're amazing phones and I think I'll stick with them for some time to come!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

you know there are apps out there that will unbrick these locked iphones..


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

I didn't have any trouble at all

Cost of an Unlocked IPhone from Dubai (shop in Deira city centre mall) = 3000 AED = 566 GBP more or less

Cost of getting a friend to buy an Iphone from the UK for 350 GBP , take it to PSUK (in Nottingham - look them up on the web) who unlocked it (best thing I ever did) for 20 GBP = Total 370 GBP Obviously I chose this option
Then when a friend came out he brought it over (or you could have it shipped for a small cost).

Software needs to be at v2.2, there is no jailbreak for 2.2.1 yet (as far as I know)

Works fine on any UAE network sim. 

PSUK will take it over delivery and send it back to you (to the UAE too if you pay for it im sure)

Jailbreaking has other advantages - themes, a video camera (one thing that annoyed me about the iphone originally - it didn't have one), and a few other decent apps.....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Would anyone be interested in posting an iphone thread in the lounge? It would be great to share news/experiences etc....


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

my sms forwarding is not working since i got it ,any1 facing the same problem ?


----------



## tito888 (Feb 17, 2009)

jump said:


> not a rumor, etisalat will be releasing the iphones soon.. . don't know how much, probably will be expensive as usual knowing etisalat...


yeah,for sure..........


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Gulfnews: etisalat launches Apple's iphone in UAE and Saudi Arabia 

iPhone now at Etisalat stores - The National Newspaper


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

nm62 said:


> Gulfnews: etisalat launches Apple's iphone in UAE and Saudi Arabia
> 
> iPhone now at Etisalat stores - The National Newspaper


Their shops are manned by absolute and utter morons... Was at one of them over the weekend to buy a couple of things and the sales people were running around with iPhone boxes (AND dropping these very frequently to the ground) openly and really without any purpose (seeing that they kept moving boxes from a storage unit to a desk and back only to repeat the same, and with the same boxes????). When enquired as to the availability of the phone and pricing, the imbecile of a sales person first said they didn't have any (and only an absolute eediot would make such a statement since she had, in front of me, facilitated the moving of the iPhones) and when subseq. challenged, she said that they would not be available until end of next month and that she had no idea of the price or the plan...

Yet another example of the brilliant level of service here! (not that I'm complaining!?)


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

hey may i know which store were u in....if i may ask....i know few of them...

iPhone3G


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

nm62 said:


> hey may i know which store were u in....if i may ask....i know few of them...
> 
> iPhone3G


Their proposed plans seem absolutely ridiculous and extortionately expensive! So, even I'd luv to switch over for harmony's sake, I have to say: thanks but no thanks!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

was reading the gulf news article... AED 3000+ for a 16gb? HAH i got mine cheaper before they came out... 

crazy prices considering how cheap they are in the US if you get it with a plan


----------

